# Winter has arrived here in Perth Western Australia



## Bretrick (Jun 4, 2022)

This morning's low temperature was 2.5C - 36.5F
Yesterday's low temperature was 3C - 37.4
Stay in bed a little longer on the weekend.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 4, 2022)

It is the start of our summer season, I wish I was there.  I love the cold weather!


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 4, 2022)

Blessed said:


> It is the start of our summer season, I wish I was there.  I love the cold weather!


 A bit too cool for me. I stayed in bed for an extra hour.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 4, 2022)

One of the many advandtages of cold weather.  You can stay snugulled up in bed. Take on the day at your leisure.  Read a good book with a cup your favorite tea.  Make a big pot of lovely soup.  Oh, the joy!


----------



## Don M. (Jun 4, 2022)

Summer heat, and Winter cold....Blah!  There are always a couple of months, during each season, that are either too hot, or cold, to do much other than stay in the house.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2022)

Well we're  supposedly in summer, and it's raining , and dull.. on the last day of the Queen's Jubilee street celebrations


----------



## Bellbird (Jun 5, 2022)

It's a very cold Monday morning here after a heavy frost even the sun doesn't want to get up.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 5, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> This morning's low temperature was 2.5C - 36.5F
> Yesterday's low temperature was 3C - 37.4
> Stay in bed a little longer on the weekend.


Do you like the Winter?  There are many things I like about it yet I get tired of it close to the end and long for Spring.  Right now I'm enjoying temperatures in the 70s and it gets warmer.  In August sometimes it gets too  hot and humid for my.liking.


----------



## Bella (Jun 5, 2022)

Summer is often too hot and winter too cold. I don't like it too hot or too cold. I'm like Goldilocks, I prefer spring and fall. That's just right.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 5, 2022)

Summers can be brutal, but we stay indoors as much as possible.  Winters are mild.


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 5, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Do you like the Winter?  There are many things I like about it yet I get tired of it close to the end and long for Spring.  Right now I'm enjoying temperatures in the 70s and it gets warmer.  In August sometimes it gets too  hot and humid for my.liking.


I do not mind winter. Though the really cold mornings are a bit of a drag.
Perth has rather mild winters.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 7, 2022)

Australia in July:​


----------

